# 5mg folic acid



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been put on these my gp as had recurrent. I'm already on pregnacare and another vitamin I'm on has b vits in as well as folic acid. I also had a blood test for folate which said I have over the recommended level in my system.

Since I have been on these I belch a lot, I'm full of gas and I feel a bit edgy and sometime sleep is disturbed?! Is this related to the folic acid? I feel I should stop straight away. The belching is constant. I've only just thought this as a cause. 

thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It is a rare side effect but you can get abdominal distension and flatulence (gas) with folic acid. Possible that it may be related. It doesn't cause insomnia. Speak to GP initially before deciding whether to stop or not.


----------

